# How do you prepare for a dogs death?



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

I know this section does'nt concern me at this time. As my dog has'nt passed as hes only 8 and still a mad puppy at heart! But how does one prepare to say goodbye to such a delight that has maybe been with you for 12 + years from the word go! I know its morbid to say but I do think of when the time comes. And I have no idea how Im going to handle the situation I did'nt even cry when my grand parents passed! But with my faithful friend I know its going to be different! I have tried talking to my fiancee about this and he just says don't and blocks it out! I do know though that I don't want to say goodbye to him in a vets as I will quite possibly scream the place down once Nero has passed! And I will embaress my partner. Iv'e never asked my vet about when the time comes. So Iwas wondering if maybe it could be done in the privacy of your own home? Like I say Nero is the first dog I have personally owned without him belonging to the whole family. We don't have children so I guess Nero is our child! Does anyone know if you can do something like this at home? Plus Nero hates the vets and I would'nt want his final momment there! From lisa. in the uk.


----------



## Gretchen

Our old dog was 8 years old when she died of cancer. Our vet gave us some options to bring our dog to the office and maybe she could put her down in the car where the dog may be more comfortable or she said she could come to our home in the evening. 

When the actual time came, it was too late to take her to the vet. We carried her to the car and she died in the back seat. She loved the car so it was OK. Looking back on this I think I would have rather stayed next to her in our house rather than her being uncomfortable when we moved her.

Even before I knew she had cancer, I had a premonition/warning which was this sudden urge to look for a new dog about a month before her cancer diagnosis. And I remember thinking, what the heck am I doing looking on-line for a German Shepherd when I have a wonderful best friend with me now? So another way to prepare yourself is to know where you can find another dog, after yours is gone. We tried living without a dog, but the whole family was in a depression for too long.


----------



## kiya

There is really no way to prepare for it. I think one of the most devastating losses I had was our GSD Cheyenne, he was almost 9, never sick a day in his life. He died suddenly one night of a massive coronary from a tumor bursting next to his heart. We were in shock. I had 2 dogs I had to pts from health issues those were very difficult because I was the one to make the decission.
Now present day, my horse is 34yrs old he was the one that I thought would be the worst but now I pray that I will find him gone one day. I had the vet come to put him down twice because he's so skinny but my vet doesn't feel he's in pain or suffering. My oldest dog Apache is about 8-1/2 yrs old still acts like he's 8 months old as far as playfulness and (knock wood) good health except for arthritis which my vet feels is bad enough for meds. Then theres Kiya who will be 7 in May, she has seizures. I have prepared myself as best as I can knowing they will leave me someday, it's just a fact of life. 
This is from a card I saw and I really like what it says:
"We are given many precious gifts as we go through life. Some we are allowed to enjoy for a long time...others only briefly. But each gift has the power to change and enrich us, to make us better human beings."
All of my animals have taught me so much, each in thier own way. And each one has broken my heart when they left.
My horse vet put one of my dogs down at the barn. You should speak to your vet and see if they would do something like that for you if thats what you want.


----------



## Rerun

Try really hard to remember the good times. It's hard. There is no getting around it. Euthanizing my old GSD that I grew up with, childhood friend and companion, and then our 1 1/2 yr old GSD due to a variety of medical problems.....both equally difficult, but for very different reasons.

My oldest now is Akira, 7 1/2 yr old female GSD...and the idea of putting her down...I just can't even imagine when that day comes.


----------



## CaliBoy

Lisa:

There is no way to prepare. The more attached you are, the more unspeakable the grief is, absolutely a nightmare of sorrow and tears. It was the worse thing that I endured. I don't know why, but it was worse than the grief of losing human loved ones.

So, don't put too much energy thinking about the end. Just enjoy each day, love each day, give Nero lots of hugs and always set aside time for him, to be with him and play with him. Don't forget to take photos once in a while. When you look back, you will have no regrets. 

Since you don't care for the clinical environment of the vet office, ask one to come to your home when that day comes for your final goodbye.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

Lovely comments Caliboy! I do all them things with him day in day out! And have never tired of caring for him and never will!!!


----------



## pyratemom

I have to say making that decision is so difficult. I know that Pyrate has limited time left with me and I make sure he gets enjoyment every day and that I take time to pet and play with and talk to him every day. I tried talking myself into being strong but found that I was only making myself cry when I thought about it. There are only two dogs left from his litter.They were a confiscated litter at the shelter when the owners were arrested. All the pups had medical issues and one by one they said good bye. Now Pyrate and Colt just celebrated their 8th birthday, which I wasn't sure we would make it to. Both have severe dyplasia and Pyrate has a bulging disc and Colt has a cracked vertebrae. They are still loving and enjoying their lives (with the help of Rimadyl) and I feel blessed each day I get to enjoy Pyrate one more day. So as for being ready, no I will never be, but I know that the time will come when his quality of life isn't good enough anymore and it can't be about me or my feelings when that happens. My vet will come to the house I know.


----------



## Freddy

I've lost 2 GSDs. The first was my female who died unexpectedly from a large tumor in her intestine. That was very tough considering I didn't have a chance to say goodbye. Happened Dec 30th a few years back. I didn't get off the couch for probably 3 days, and skipped all the new years stuff. 

The second was my male, my first, who was 11. He had been in declining health for some time and I waited as long as I could. I took him to the vet for an evaluation, and it was apparent he no longer had much of a life, going out to the yard and forgetting what he was supposed to be doing, etc. 

The vet looked at me and said, "you need to decide whether you're doing this for him, or for yourself". I cried and held him in my lap as the shots were given and he died soon after.

Either way it is tough but if you have some time to prepare it is not such a shock.


----------



## Stosh

Most vets will come to your home and let your dog pass away in his bed or the backyard or garden, wherever you choose.


----------



## krystyne73

My Great Dane is 10 and I know he can't make it much more. Each day I check if he is still breathing. ugh! if there is a way to prepare, I sure hope I find out.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Stosh said:


> Most vets will come to your home and let your dog pass away in his bed or the backyard or garden, wherever you choose.


We did this for Dakota and although it was still horrible for us, it was actually very peaceful. I was just so glad her last few minutes of life weren't in a vets office. The vet and his assistant were wonderful.

The saddest thing was she ran outside to meet the vet, wagging her tail. It was like she forgot she was sick for a few minutes.


----------



## vat

You can never be prepared. The best you can do is as stated enjoy every minute and take lots of photos. The worst I ever had to do was put down Rio our 16 month old male.


----------



## Troyrobinson

krystyne73 said:


> My Great Dane is 10 and I know he can't make it much more. Each day I check if he is still breathing. ugh! if there is a way to prepare, I sure hope I find out.


 
Im so sorry i cant imagine.


----------



## Jax08

krystyne73 said:


> My Great Dane is 10 and I know he can't make it much more. Each day I check if he is still breathing. ugh! if there is a way to prepare, I sure hope I find out.


I do the same with our senior boxer who is 11. She's so still sometimes that I have to go check her.


----------



## Jax08

To answer the OP, I don't think I ever was really prepared and when the time came to let my 14 year old collie go, I let him down. I couldn't take him in. DH did and he held him while the medicine did it's work. When he brought him home, I couldn't even look at him. It took me a year to ask where he had buried him. I'm very, very bad with death. I deal with it by NOT dealing with it. Now, I regret not being there with him every day. I regret not giving him one last hug before he left. I'll never let a dog go like that again. He wasn't alone but he was mine and I should have been there for him.


----------



## lisgje

When Shane was diagnosed with a very rare form of adrenal cancer in August of 2009 and I was told he could drop dead at any time from his vena cava rupturing from the tumor, I made sure that we made every day special. We went camping at his favorite place with all my friends and his best dog buddie, let him have whatever he wanted to eat and just loved him up every day till he passed. Was difficult, but i was not going to be upset and let him know that. so every day was a gift till he did die from complications from the tumor (due to excessive weight loss from the cancer, he got bloat and I held him as he was put down). All my friends that he loved spent as much time with us as they could and made his last month and a half special. I could not have done it without the love and support of the people that knew Shane and loved him as well. My heart goes out to everyone who has responded here and to the op. You can never be fully prepared for the loss no matter how much you try. I still cry when I think about my Shane - the best worst dog ever! I am actually crying as I write this.


----------



## NancyJ

Stosh said:


> Most vets will come to your home and let your dog pass away in his bed or the backyard or garden, wherever you choose.


I wish.....we have not been able to get this done. Last time I had to go in then they got busy then we had to wait for 2 hours....terrible.

But no, no way to prepare. I have said that goodby to several dogs now and it never gets easier. But your dog is a helthy 8 now.

Dogs live in the day. That makes it easier for me!


----------



## CaliBoy

Jax08 said:


> To answer the OP, I don't think I ever was really prepared and when the time came to let my 14 year old collie go, I let him down. I couldn't take him in. DH did and he held him while the medicine did it's work.


You suffered enough losing your beloved Collie. You don't need to add guilt to the pain that is in your heart. As I see it, you just loved that Collie so much that at that time you could not endure to be there and see the end. Please don't judge yourself. 

I believe that for some, the grief of that moment when they are put to sleep is simply too horrible and unbearable. Some vets say that if you are not able to handle it, you should let someone else go. In your case, what is important is how much you loved your dog and gave him a lifetime full of that love.


----------



## PupperLove

I think about this too. My dogs are only 11 months and 1.5 years, but it's something we all think about at one time or another. I don't know how I would prepare myself other than telling myself that it happens to every living thing...it's hard to think about. I guess after my dogs pass, I don't want to have regerts about what I should have or could have done with them. I take lots of picutres and videos of them, and I am even planning on preparing a book for each dog with pictures and stories soon. After they are gone I want to be able to share their memory with others the best I can.


----------



## wyominggrandma

You can do a couple of things to help when the situation does happen. If you know that the time has come, and dread the vet visit, then most vets will come to your home. (Both the vets I work for will do this). Alot of stress and feelings happen when you have decided to put your friend to sleep and whether at your home or the clinic the pet feels the stress from his owner and gets agitated. We have, on numerous occasions, prescribed a tranquilizer to give the dog an hour or two before the appointment. This will sedate the dog and make him/her feel the stress and anxiety from you until the final injection is given. And during the time he is being sedated by the meds you have given him, you can spend some last quiet time, knowing he is relaxing and not feeling your anxiety, then when the time arrives you can either take him to the vet or have the vet come to you.
Euthanasia is a form of barbituate and the dog usually goes to sleep very quickly and quietly. Sometimes there is a moment of panic but it passes quickly and i have never seen it happen when they have been sedated before. We always use gas inhalation on cats before we try to inject them, that way they are sedated fully since their veins are so small. We have also used the gas inhalation to sedate dogs before the final injection if the owner prefers that and has not had time to use anything at home before the appointment.
It is a very sad time for you but usually when euthanasia happens its because you have decided to give your dog release from pain and you have made the correct decision for your dog.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN

That's a good idea pupperlove!


----------



## Pattycakes

My previous GSD had DM. And when the time came to have her euthanized I phone the vets office a couple of days before and made the arrangments. I did take her to the vet's office. The vet gave her a sedative and we (my boyfriend and I) sat with her awhile. And then when he came in to euthanize her we then sat with her for another long period of time. I did have her cremated and her ashes are with me at home. 

There is no easy way to say goodbye to such wonderful companions, but you can make it more humane and peaceful for them.


----------



## Anja1Blue

I don't think there is a way to prepare for it entirely, as each time it is a little different. If it isn't a sudden event (unexpected) and you have some time before having to make a decision, I think it's just important to make every minute count - when my dogs could no longer go upstairs to sleep, I slept downstairs with them. If they couldn't go for walks, we sat in the garden in the sun, and watched the birds and squirrels. I bought a ramp for the SUV so that the ones who were still mobile (but couldn't jump) could still go for rides. Mostly I made sure they had company - when dogs are impaired by illness or disability, they can be afraid, just like people, so it's important that they have someone to reassure them. As the years went by, and we lost more and more companion animals, we got "better" at reading the signs - knowing when we had reached the point of no return, and when they were telling us it was time to go. It never got any easier of course, but we stopped keeping them alive for us, and instead started thinking about what was best for them. In the past, our vet always came to the house when it was time - that is always best, because it is a familiar and comfortable place. Our present vet doesn't do that, so this presents a dilemma we will have to face when the time comes....

There are a number of books which have been written about pet loss which can be helpful both before and after your dog or cat passes on - and I personally like a website www.petloss.com Our little Kira is on the Bridge list.....
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Chowgal

I don't think there's ANY way to prepare. I've never had to put one of my dogs to sleep, but my first chow died of heat stroke when he was 2 and my first pomeranian died after being attacked by a neighbors boxer/mastiff mix(he was 3)... But my current chow is almost 11(her birthday's May 4th, I've had her since I was 9), and she's currently having a lot of medical issues, and I'm afraid I'm going to have to make that choice soon.  It breaks my heart just THINKING about it. I had a complete break down at the vets office last week when our vet mentioned it.

I'm so thankful my other 2 are 2 1/2 years old and 8 months old.


----------



## RazinKain

CLARKE-DUNCAN said:


> I know this section does'nt concern me at this time. As my dog has'nt passed as hes only 8 and still a mad puppy at heart! But how does one prepare to say goodbye to such a delight that has maybe been with you for 12 + years from the word go! I know its morbid to say but I do think of when the time comes. And I have no idea how Im going to handle the situation I did'nt even cry when my grand parents passed! But with my faithful friend I know its going to be different! I have tried talking to my fiancee about this and he just says don't and blocks it out! I do know though that I don't want to say goodbye to him in a vets as I will quite possibly scream the place down once Nero has passed! And I will embaress my partner. Iv'e never asked my vet about when the time comes. So Iwas wondering if maybe it could be done in the privacy of your own home? Like I say Nero is the first dog I have personally owned without him belonging to the whole family. We don't have children so I guess Nero is our child! Does anyone know if you can do something like this at home? Plus Nero hates the vets and I would'nt want his final momment there! From lisa. in the uk.


I don't think you can really mentally prepare yourself for it, you just deal with it when the time comes. This past year, I put down my chocolate lab 'Bo' who I had for over 14 years. It was difficult to say the least. I broke down into tears in front of complete strangers, sobbing like a baby. My vet, who is the son of a friend, came to my house and put him down in my backyard. He wasn't legally supposed to do this, but he did it anyway as a courtesy to me (a friend thing). He (the vet) even offered to bury him for me, and left without charging me a dime. Of course, I didn't accept his offer and buried him myself, as it was my task to do and no one else's. It took me months before I'd quit looking over into the corner of the room expecting to see him lying there in his favorite spot. The wife later sent the vet's office a thank you card with a pic of Bo enclosed. A few weeks later, we were in the vet's office getting shots for our GSD pup Kain, when the wife noticed the card and Bo's picture hanging on the vet's bulletin board, she broke into tears all over again. It just takes time. Heck, it's been almost a year and I still catch myself stepping over a dog that isn't even there anymore.


----------



## shilohsmom

I agree there is no way to really prepare for a pets death, at least not emontionally. But there are a few things that I've done that I'm hoping will help. 

First, I've already discussed this matter with our Vet. My dogs charts are clearly marked that they must be sedated prior to euthanasia. Also noted is the cremation information: ie. private creamation and where. Likely I won't be in a very good state of mind at this time I wanted to make sure all these decisions were made ahead of time and in writing. I also have information about keepsake type jewelry that can be custom made with a little piece of the ashes. 

I've already done their paw prints which hang on my bedroom wall. I've collected hair and will soon begin the process of having it woven into different pieces. I've also planted a section of the backyard where each pup has their 'own' azalea' surrounded by Thyme. 

But just as important. I cherish every moment we have together now building wonderful memories that will last my lifetime.


----------



## DDTBEMe

Thanks everyone. I don't feel so alone knowing you are out there and know the heartache of a beloved dog's loss. I had to put Tarr down 18 months ago and as I read your accounts I wept for her loss. I have a friend who understands that this is what she is to do with her life. Make life better for dogs. She said it still hurts but she can accept it is part of the circle of her life. I would like to get to the same peaceful understanding.


----------

